# Milo's vet visit



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. I had Milo at the vet today. He's scheduled for his neutering :Cry: on September 18th. At that time they'll remove his four canines, saving him an unnecessary anesthesia. They'll also give him his rabies shot and heartworm test then. I would have waited a little longer to do the neutering but I don't want to risk any problems with the teeth.

For the veterans here, does it sound alright to do all the above at once? BTW, I loved the vet we saw today. Her name is Dr. Paiva and I'm told she appears on Animal Planet all the time. I'll have to watch.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, they have a great website. Looks like a nice place - I liked what they had to say. I use All Creatures in Long Beach, but just in case, it's nice to have a backup.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

how old is Milo...Jillee is around four months old. When do you have the vet look and see when they are losing there baby teethe?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Geri,
I like to break it up. I don't give combo shots or shots during surgery, as their immune systems are down. I like to wait until they are strong before shots esp. rabies.
I don't do shots anymore, just titres. Oh, except rabies by law.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is 6 months old. 

Michele, what were you looking at? I'm confused.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, I did a search for Dr. Paiva and got a website for an animal hospital called Companions. But now that I looked at it again, it might not be the right one. It looks like a good place, though. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri, I just cannot wait to meet Milo~!! 
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Me too! I am so excited for Oct 14th and to see all the cute hav's and finally meet some of you crazy hav owners!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele,

I've actually heard some very good things about that place. I've heard the women who own it really love the animals and take time to make you comfortable with their treatment and care. I've considered changing because Wantagh Animal Hospital is so different since the last time I used them. It just didn't feel as if even the help liked the animals and cared about what was happening with them. I almost bolted today while I was waiting with Milo for his appointment. I must say the place is always mobbed. Because I got this doctor I'll stay with it for awhile and see how it goes. Unfortunately though I was told she's only there on Mondays and Saturdays since her primary work is in the city.

We'll see. She did do one other thing right though. She picked him up and hugged and kissed him and told me he was absolutely beautiful, and so sweet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well Milo and I are anxiously awaiting our play time too. I must say he met yet another havanese today when I took him back to the office. It was a very petite girl and she was crying and pulling for him. He approached very tentatively and seemed a little afraid of her. He's incredible with people -- all people and he's very comfortable with the other dogs currently in my house. They all hang out together and have no problem . . . other than the fact that he goes after all their food.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I know for sure that all these guy have their little quirks, but I am sure that Milo will be fine. All three of my dogs like people way more than other dogs, but they also do ok with other dogs. I am glad that you felt good about that particular vet, in our practice that I go to, there are 4 vets & I LOVE 2 of them. So I always make my appointments with them. They hug and kiss my guys, and even when I am there to only pick up food, or heartworm meds, they come out and ask about my pups. It is a nice feeling to know that others love your pups as much as you do!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kara,

We had the laser procedure on Sissy and she did wonderful.

Marie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I had Reece done with the laser and the other two done the old fashion way. 

I'm not sure why, but Reece, who was done with the laser seemed to be in the most pain after the surgery. I never had to use the lamp shade thingy or get there stitches removed.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

He did take longer to heal.. I was very surprised.

I got the laser thinking It would be better for him, my vet offers both ways. My Mom had hers done the old fashion way and had no problems. So with Preston I tried the old fashion way and he did better than Reece, so I did Nigel the same way. Both Preston and Nigel healed quicker and were in less pain and I paid more for the laser, go figure. I thought the laser would be easier on them, maybe it was just Reece, who knows.



Haha Kara, I would think that your boy children will be the ones freaking out. I heard it's not that bad, but I have never had a girl on in heat so I have no idea.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine were done with laser. Kodi was a champ, but Shelby is the whiny one anyway. Plus, she popped a stitch and we had to go back. She would not keep the collar on. I even tried about 3 different styles. So it took her a little longer to heal, but everything was fine.

Geri, I know how you feel about the vet. If you feel comfortable with her, just make sure you get appointments with only her. I have two favorites, and make sure my appointments are only with them. I like my vets because I know exactly how they take care of their patients...my daughter worked for them for about 3 years while she was in college.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle had the laser. The Vet offered both old or laser, but reccommended the laser because he said there is less bleeding and Annabelle was so little he felt it was safer. She did well but there is just her and I and no other animals around and she could just sleep which she did for several days.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Geri,

Both my vet and my dogs' breeder recommended doing the neuter and canine removal at the same time so you only have to put the dog under once.

My breeder recommends doing rabies separately from the other shots. Some Havs are vaccine sensitive.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Gerri, 
Why do they want to do a heartworm test? It takes 6 months for the adult heartworms to be detected with modern heartworm test. So unless he was infected they day he was born then it won't be decteted. By the way do you not have him on heartworm prevention? I would pull the canines out when he was under that way you are sure they are out and don't have to come back and pull them later. About the rabies, that is a personal decision...
erin


----------

